# Longitud maxima de cable para RS232



## efrencisco

Buenas tengo un pequeño problema, es el siguiente:

Debo instalar un dispositivo que se comunica a traves de RS 232 en un lugar alejado (tejado), el problema es que he estado investigando y normalmente la longitud máxima de cable que permite RS232 es de 15 m (estandard) cuando yo tengo una distancia máxima superior a los 50 m de tirada de cable.


Según he podido saber esta longitud máxima depende de la velocidad de transmisión a la que se envíen los datos y que debe haber una desviación máxima de capacitancia del termianador que no sea superior a 2500 pf.

velocidad  metros
19200     17

9600       167

4800       333

2400      1000

mi pregunta es, ¿es posible realizar la comunicación con este dispositivo con esta distancia?


También he podido saber que existen cables con baja capacidad que permiten instalar longitudes de cables mayores, pero estoy confuso despues de estar practicamente toda la mañana encontrando información contradictoria sobre este tema.

Bueno, a ver si alguién me ayuda a poner esta situación un poco en claro. Si tiene o sabe de algún ejemplo con las mismas o parecidas circunstancias. 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001

Efectivamente, a menor velocidad mayor distancia, el problema de RS232 es que no es "diferencial" y es un poco mas suceptible al ruido

Puedes arreglar el problema de la distancia de varias maneras, instalar un convertidor RS232 a RS485 y usar cable trenzado, esto te puede dar distancias mayores que RS232 (usualmente 1000 m) pero igual tienes que hacer pruebas para averiguar la velocidad optima

http://www.airborn.com.au/layout/232to485.html

Tambien puedes usar Ethernet y convertidores Ethernet a RS232 comerciales, la ventaja de este sistema es que garantiza la velocidad maxima pero es un poco mas caro y complejo de implementar, aunque es el sistema que yo recomendaria

Aqui te dejo un ejemplo de un adaptador comercial Ethernet - RS232/RS485

http://download.advantech.com/unzipfunc/Unzip/1-2KJSKM/ADAM-6501_DS.pdf


----------



## efrencisco

Gracias por tu ayuda ! ya me he puesto manos a la obra buscando precios sobre este conversor.


----------



## tragamon

Hola muy buenas! He estado construyendo un programador de pics, este en concreto:

http://www.neoteo.com/programador-de-pics

Y tengo un problema a la hora de fabricar el cable rs232 ya que he visto varios esquemas pero no se cual seria el correcto en este caso. No se si tengo que conectar los cables pin a pin, o si tengo que cruzarlos. A ver si me podeis echar una mano jeje.

Un saludo!


----------

